# Timeshare Marketplace ad "options" poll



## TUGBrian (Feb 20, 2009)

just seeing if this particular idea is worth taking the time to develop and implement or not, and more importantly..which particular items would you care to see.

Just like ebay, there are all sorts of doodads you can add to your ad to spice it up and make it stand out more.

ie "featured item" or "bold text" or "highlighted" etc.

how many would be interested in items like these to include on your marketplace ads for a nominal fee (like ebay does)

ie what would it be worth to make your ad stand out a bit more from the rest?  (im not talking significant money here, as ads themselves are free as it is)

but say something like a dollar to make your ad a "featured" ad, and have it included in the weekly newsletter or something?

or am I just barking up a dead tree?


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 20, 2009)

yea so it'd probably help if I created the poll aye?  whoops.


----------

